# Advice on how to find the make and model of a train/car



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi, I am new the forum. I used to had e great HO layout as a kid with several engines. I now pick up trains and parts at auctions and estate sales. So i am a different kind of member. I am not here to try to sell anyone anything. I am here to seek information on some of the engines and cars that I buy. I recently bought a number of vintage antique engine and cars. Some are clearly marked with the manufacturer and model. Others have nothing except maybe a stamped number. How do I find out what I have?

Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mdbush85 said:


> Hi, I am new the forum. I used to had e great HO layout as a kid with several engines. I now pick up trains and parts at auctions and estate sales. So i am a different kind of member. I am not here to try to sell anyone anything. I am here to seek information on some of the engines and cars that I buy. I recently bought a number of vintage antique engine and cars. Some are clearly marked with the manufacturer and model. Others have nothing except maybe a stamped number. How do I find out what I have?
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike, welcome to the site are you talking HO trains?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

HO? :dunno:

You know about this site?
http://hoseeker.net/

Lots of HO train reference there, lots of pictures too.

You can post pictures here if you want, we have many knowledgeable members here.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

O gauge trains? :smilie_daumenpos::dunno:


Postwar Id,
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionelident.htm


----------



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you all for responding/

HO I think I have one O gauge I'll posts pics. Hows my lack of knowledge. My dad always referred to them as HO I'll post pics then I can get educated.
Thanks for responding


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mdbush85 said:


> Thank you all for responding/
> 
> HO I think I have one O gauge I'll posts pics. Hows my lack of knowledge. My dad always referred to them as HO I'll post pics then I can get educated.
> Thanks for responding


Thank all? 
It is only me so far. 

How to post pictures, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595


What I do to post a picture,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads. The minimize that upload box.

5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments. 
(if you forget to go back your pictures will just show as a clickable link instead of a picture in the post. Go back and click the paper clip again after you upload and click insert all or if you only have one picture click on the link there a second time.)
Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big.

Your picture should be in the thread.


Go in advanced mode when you post, if you can't see the paper clip I am talking about let me know you will have to change something in your CP an easy fix.

If you need any help here don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

I see that I am a HOBO ha. How do I post pictures


----------



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry Thank You - I think I have to go back to square 1 the files are all about 3 to6 mb they are jpegs so I have to string them.


----------



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok resized them it will take a few threads.If you don't have time I understand


----------



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

now I am not getting the paperclip


----------



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

*pictures*

oy i am learning the hard way sorry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

click edit on the picture post above, then click go advanced, go back to the paper clip and click, then click insert all, the pictures should show, instead of everyone having to click on each one to see the picture.

If not let me know.

Do you see the paper clip? You have to be in the go advanced mode. 

Edit, After you click edit click go advanced.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you don't see the paper clip.

go to your user CP (up top there)
then click edit options.
then the last box down, the mics options in the message editor interface box, from the drop down list click the enhanced interface (full WYSIWYG editing)

Then make sure you click SAVE.

After doing that you should see the paper clip.

If you don't let me know, I will be back later. Got to run. :smokin:


----------



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi I posted pics and sent them but I don't see the reply-ie the post that i sen them in?


----------



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

never mind they're up top


----------



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

*American flyer*

Hi, I was told if a train was stamped American Flyer then it is S gauge by the AC Gilbert Co. If it is just stamped ac gilbert it is ho is this a fact? I have a few cars and engines listed on Ebay that are american flyer and they are listed as HO

Thanks


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't know about the stamping but you do have a few flyer items there.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Did you read Eds post? It's much nicer for everyone if you follow his advice and fix the post. It's really easy.


mdbush85 said:


> never mind they're up top


----------

